# Miss Italia 2015 - Domenica 20 settembre 2015 ore 21.10 - TV La7



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Questa sera su La7 la finale di Miss Italia 2015.
Nel secondo post il video delle finaliste.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Le foto delle 33 finaliste


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma una con le tette grandi e il naso piccolo? Non il contrario...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma una con le tette grandi e il naso piccolo? Non il contrario...



La n. 26 è messa bene....


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

Si. W la numero 26


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

Ferrero s'è pippato tutto il Sud America


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Cosa ci faccia Ferrero a Miss Italia rimane un mistero.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

La 5 e la 10 secondo me se la giocano.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2015)

Comunque a me quelle messe bene a davanzale mi pare ci siano...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque a me quelle messe bene a davanzale mi pare ci siano...



La 26 è quella messa meglio in questo...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La 26 è quella messa meglio in questo...



Si, assolutamente


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2015)

La 25 deve vincere... ma a mani basse proprio...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Si, assolutamente



...è tra le tre finaliste ma credo che vincerà la n. 5.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...è tra le tre finaliste ma credo che vincerà la n. 5.



Io ripeto, spero vinca la 25.. è palasemente la più bella delle 3 (per me  )


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ripeto, spero vinca la 25.. è palasemente la più bella delle 3 (per me  )



...per me con il televoto... vincerà la n. 5.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

La n. 5 Miss Cinema.


----------



## BB7 (21 Settembre 2015)

È pazzesco come mandano avanti sempre le peggiori lol


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ripeto, spero vinca la 25.. è palasemente la più bella delle 3 (per me  )



http://www.milanworld.net/alice-sabatini-e-miss-italiia-2015-a-vt32079.html


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)

Si continua 

QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/alice-sabatini-e-miss-italia-2015-a-vt32079.html#post825736


----------

